# URGENT Final Checklist for Fiance Visa Documents



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello,

This is the final checklist I will post along with questions in bold. I realize this is a lengthy post, but want to be thorough. Any replies are greatly appreciated. Feel free to critique and correct me if I am wrong on any of this.

Fiancé Visa Document Checklist

Date applied online: 28 August 2017 

Biometrics Appointment Scheduled: 8 September 2017 


FORMS

•	Visa4UK online application – Settlement/Settlement/Marriage with corrections made (I entered the wrong expiry date on the information I provided for my previous student visa & put ‘Friend’ as relationship to sponsor rather than ‘partner’) – I crossed through the errors and wrote correct answers beside it

•	Form VAF4a Appendix 2 



FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT/SPONSOR DOCUMENTS

•	6 months original stamped bank statements (highlighted where income was paid into monthly)
•	6 months original stamped pay slips from HR (these were sent to be scanned – is that ok?)
•	Original employer letter signed by sponsor’s manager as per UKVI guidelines 
•	Original copy of employment contract from January 2017 (also signed by HR)
•	Letter stating successful end of probationary period and confirmation of current full-time employment status (signed)
•	Sponsor letter (signed and scanned to me) 
•	Scanned copy of passport – Is just the color copy okay?
•	Utility bill? – don’t have this but does fiancé need to provide this? He lives with his parents




ACCOMODATION (LIVING WITH PARENTS)

•	Letter from parents confirming that it is ok to live with them until we can afford to purchase our own property & also confirming our relationship and intentions to marry (signed by both parents)
•	Copy of land deed
•	Council tax bill (with details of mortgage already paid off)




APPLICANT DOCUMENTS

•	Original (current) passport
•	Previous passport
•	Applicant letter (with details of previous immigration history on student visa in UK & relationship)
•	2 passport sized color photos
Is there anything else I must provide?


PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP

•	35 Photos in chronological order over the last 3 years of relationship together AND with family and friends
•	Facebook screenshots of posts showing relationship stages
•	Facebook and Instagram posts of pictures, etc.
•	Text and Facebook messages between each other (how far back should I show to provide sufficient proof of long term communication?)
•	Email trails between us and wedding venue
•	Email trails between us and wedding vendors (e.g. photographer, musicians, etc.)
•	Venue deposit receipt
•	Insurance coverage receipt for engagement ring
•	Copies of flight bookings for visits between USA & UK
•	Hotel booking email
•	Airbnb booking email
•	E-receipts from any gifts or cards purchased
•	Cards exchanged between each other 
•	Congratulations cards from family & friends
•	Scanned copy of letter from registry office stating that we cannot give notice until visa granted 
•	Screenshot showing how many emails exchanged between fiancé and I 
•	Receipt for repairs made to engagement ring
•	Save the Date card
•	Supporting letter from my mom (signed)
•	Emails between myself and bridesmaids & wedding planner

Additional questions:

- Do myself or sponsor need to provide original birth certificate?
- How should cover letter be formatted for each section?
- Passport scans of previous passport or just current one? I am sending my previous passport in with my application as it has my previous visa in there

Thank you for any help!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Sponsor's scanned passport just needs to be the bio pages. Colour is fine

You don't need a utility bill in addition to the accommodation evidence you're providing

You don't need any birth certificates

You don't need a cover letter "for each section" - your only cover letters should be from each of you, stating a brief timeline of your relationship in your own words, the circumstances of how you plan to marry, and brief plans for the future. It's not required, but it sounds like you have these written out already. Just include the documents themselves, no dividers or folders or anything.

Send in copies of any documents you need back, including previous passport

Notes:

35 photos is way too many, keep it to 10-15. Don't bother with cards from family/friends, they are interested only in communication between the two of you. You are including an overwhelming amount of evidence and very little of it is actually necessary. For proof of intent to marry, the venue deposit receipt, actual receipts (not email trails) for material items for the wedding (rings/dress), and communication with the registry office should be fine. They don't care about communication with your bridesmaids, that's way over the top. 

Don't include Facebook posts showing relationship stages. That's not communication evidence, so it's not really useful. Please also note that the home office is not actually even asking for communication evidence anymore. Normally we'd recommend 10-15 pages MAX of snippets of communication including some chat logs/screenshots of communication, or phone/video calls (from the beginning of your relationship until present), but the jury is out on whether any of it is even necessary to provide up front.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

*Additional Questions*

"35 photos is way too many, keep it to 10-15. Don't bother with cards from family/friends, they are interested only in communication between the two of you. You are including an overwhelming amount of evidence and very little of it is actually necessary. For proof of intent to marry, the venue deposit receipt, actual receipts (not email trails) for material items for the wedding (rings/dress), and communication with the registry office should be fine. They don't care about communication with your bridesmaids, that's way over the top.

Don't include Facebook posts showing relationship stages. That's not communication evidence, so it's not really useful. Please also note that the home office is not actually even asking for communication evidence anymore. Normally we'd recommend 10-15 pages MAX of snippets of communication including some chat logs/screenshots of communication, or phone/video calls (from the beginning of your relationship until present), but the jury is out on whether any of it is even necessary to provide up front."

*
Thank you so much for your response it has been really helpful! I will remove the unnecessary additions to the application. 
*

I do have an additional question regarding the original documents vs. copies. I have originals of all of the important documents only question is that is it okay if I have a copy of his payslips which have been officially stamped? Same with his letter from his employer. The documents have been appropriately signed and stamped but he will need to scan them to me. Is that okay?

Is there any other information that I may have left or should reconsider?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> is it okay if I have a copy of his payslips which have been officially stamped? Same with his letter from his employer. The documents have been appropriately signed and stamped but he will need to scan them to me. Is that okay?


No, I'm afraid he needs to send them to you via post. A scan/copy of a stamped document is no longer considered original/authenticated.


----------



## domeonga96 (Aug 28, 2017)

*Originals vs. Scanned Docs*

Thank you for your reply!

Is there somewhere where I can read these rules? Does the Home Office have a page outlining this?

I have read in different forums that others submitted copies and they were approved for their visas so a tad confused, but I guess better safe than sorry. 

So if I include the payslips, the only original documents I have are:

-6 months bank statements stamped
-Employer contract
-Letter of confirmation of successful passing of probationary period for full time work
-6 months payslips stamped
-Letter from his parents for accomodation
*
Everything else is copies* (including land deed, council tax bill from parent, his P60)

Does he need to provide his P60? The most recent one he has is from last year when he was at his previous job (where he was earning less than financial requirement)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence

P60 isn't a required document but if it covers any of the financial period you're relying on, it is helpful to include as evidence of legitimate employment.

Documents really need to be original. They can still accept copies if they're satisfied with the authenticity, and seem to have become increasingly lenient (especially with low-risk nationals) with accepting copies of documents such as tenancy agreements, but anyone here would advise you to play it safe and provide original documents unless it is absolutely impossible. Financial documents are most important to be original.


----------

